# [SOLVED] Corsair 230T Vs NZXT Source 530



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a case for my new build. I have shortlisted the Corsair 230T and NZXT Source 530. I do not live in the US, so please don't recommend cases from Newegg or Amazon.

Here is the rest of the build:
AMD FX-8320
CM Hyper 212 EVO
Gigabyte 970A-DSP
EVGA GTX 770
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
WD Blue 1TB
Seasonic Eco 600
Corsair 230T / NZXT Source 530.

I'm looking to buy one tomorrow, so please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Corsair 230T Vs NZXT Source 530*

Your ATX motherboard will be a tight fit in the Corsair 230T, the NZXT Source 530 is a larger case.
This case is the same price as the Corsiar, has nice features and is available in your country.
http://www.snapdeal.com/product/bitfenix-raider-window-gun-metal/461581585#bcrumbLabelId:56


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Corsair 230T Vs NZXT Source 530*

The case you mentioned is quite a bit of my budget and also I don't like the looks of it. Will the source 530 be fine. 

A bit our of topic but my power supply is non sleeved. How bad will it look? I have already ordered it but can cancel and buy the corsair CX600, should I do so.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Corsair 230T Vs NZXT Source 530*

The Source 530 will be fine.
Sleeved cables look better but if you can route the cables and hide them then it really wont matter. Seasonic is a good brand PSU.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Corsair 230T Vs NZXT Source 530*

And.. Is 600W enough power for my build even when I'm going to moderately overclock my CPU & GPU (Even RAM Possibly). The Power Supply has 1X6 & 1X8 Pin PCIe cables which is exactly what my graphics card need. Is it OK?

Also, Can I mount a secondary 2.5" Drive to the case? I have a 500GB Laptop HDD lying around.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Corsair 230T Vs NZXT Source 530*

600W is the minimum suggested by the GPU chipset manufacturer and you want some headroom...... even if your 600W PSU is a top quality unit OC'ing would not be recommended. I would want a good quality 650W PSU for a GTX770.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Corsair 230T Vs NZXT Source 530*

The Seasonic 600 you listed will be just fine for your build.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Corsair 230T Vs NZXT Source 530*

The Seasonic 600W "should" be good but headroom is preferred.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Corsair 230T Vs NZXT Source 530*

Its already been shipped and it's not cancel able. The Only other power supply in my price range is the Corsair CX600. I guess I made the right choice then. 

BTW: I would like to close/mark solved this thread but don't how to. Can anybody assist me?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Corsair 230T Vs NZXT Source 530*

The SeaSonic is a better quality PSU but 600W is the minimum recommended buy the GPU chipset manufacturer.
You can mark a thread "Solved" in "Thread Tools" located at the top of each thread.


----------

